# frames



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Good evening,
I am setting up my first Warre' hives this year. Can anyone help me with frame dimensions? I planned on topbar with a long stringer on the front and a short on the back by the window. I wasn't sure about correct length or if they need any taper. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fyrefly (Apr 22, 2015)

The dimensions of the frame will depend on how big you build the box and how you plan on mounting them. Their width will depend on that as well as the bee space. THere are plans available online that give you those dimensions if you follow their design. http://warre.biobees.com/ has plans as well as Abbe Warre's original book on the creation of the "People's Hive". I have seen many different variants on the use of the Warre system, depending on your climate.


----------

